
MCUBoot Bootloader for PineTime Smart Watch (NRF52) - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-mynewt/articles/mcuboot
======
lupyuen
Doing Wireless Firmware Updates the right way on PineTime Smart Watch... With
the open source MCUBoot Bootloader from Apache Mynewt and Zephyr.

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/mcub...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/mcuboot)

